# Dri Emetrix



## Tilo (16 August 2008)

Hab auf meiner KK-Abrechnung diese Firma gefunden. Gibts da irgendwelche näheren Infos dazu zu dieser Firma? Ein kurze Google-Suche hat mir nur aufgezeigt, dass es sich hier wohl um einen Pornoanbieter handeln solle.


----------



## wahlhesse (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*

Wenn Du kein Angebot in Anspruch genommen hast, ratzfatz bei der Kreditkartengesellschaft zurückbuchen lassen. Gleichzeitig Bescheid geben, dass Deine Daten missbraucht wurden. Dann bekommst Du eine neue Karte.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*



Tilo schrieb:


> Ein kurze Google-Suche hat mir nur aufgezeigt, dass es sich hier wohl um einen Pornoanbieter handeln solle.


kein einziger deutscher Treffer ( außer jetzt auf CB ) 
Alle Treffer verlinken sofort weiter auf dieselbe ziemlich unappetitliche Pornoseite
Hast du die KK in letzter  Zeit im Ausland eingesetzt?


----------



## Tilo (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*

Meines Erachtens nach nur im Urlaub in Hollandia. Und die Abbuchung dieser Firma datiert davor. Alles was im Urlaub bzw. davor passiert ist, stimmt. Nur diese eine Abbuchung nicht. Leider erst jetzt entdeckt. Stammt von Juni dieser Kram. Jetzt bin ich am Rätsel raten, wie die an meine KK Daten gekommen sein könnten. Dialer etc. hab ich nicht auf meinem Rechner. Das verneinen KIS und SBS&D. Auch div. andere Schadprogramme sollen nicht auf dem Rechner sein lt. KIS. 
Wie stehen denn die Chancen, jetzt noch das Geld zurück zu fordern? Eher mies oder?


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*



Tilo schrieb:


> Wie stehen denn die Chancen, jetzt noch das Geld zurück zu fordern? Eher mies oder?


bin ich überfragt. müßte aus den AGB hervorgehen, wie weit zurückliegende Abbuchungen 
rückgängig gemacht werden können.

Kontonummern-Skandal: Noch mehr Kundendaten aufgetaucht - Banken - FOCUS Online


> Kontonummern-Skandal
> Noch mehr Kundendaten aufgetaucht
> 
> *Zu den Opfern der Datenplünderer zählen auch die Kunden von Kreditkartenunternehmen. *


nur so als Denkanstoß


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*



> Die Bank kann somit auch die unberechtigte Lastschrift noch nach mehr als 6 Wochen zurückgeben.



Lastschriftrckgabe - Zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*

@ Tilo 

ist es eine Kreditkarte ( Visa etc  ) oder EC-Karte?  Soweit ich es verstanden 
habe, hat das Kredikartenunternehmen den Betrag abgebucht. Damit würde es 
 sich nicht um eine unerlaubte Abbuchung handeln, da das Kredikartenunternehmen 
(immer)   eine  Einzugsermächtigung besitzt und  daher gilt  in diesem Fall auch die
 6 Wochen Frist.  Die AGB des Kreditkartenunternehmen würden in dem Fall gelten.

Zufälligerweise kenne ich einen derartigen Fall einer falsch  gelaufenen Abbuchung 
über KK  aus eigener Anschauung. Die Bank ist in dem Fall außen vor.


----------



## Tilo (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*



webwatcher schrieb:


> @ Tilo
> 
> ist es eine Kreditkarte ( Visa etc  ) oder EC-Karte?



Jepp, es ist eine Kreditkarte... Allerding nutzt die jetzt niemandem mehr etwas, weil abgelaufen und somit ungültig. Ein schwacher Trost...aber immerhin.



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Bank ist in dem Fall außen vor.



DAS hatte ich fast befürchtet. Nunja. Eine Adresse dieser Firma wird es denk ich mal eher nicht geben, es sei denn unser Choastheoretiker kann da was zaubern. Inwiefern das dann mit einem Widerspruch und Rückbuchung funktionieren würde - keine Ahnung. Ich glaube, es käme auf einen Versuch an.
Wenn nicht - nun, dann sollten wir das Ganze als eine Art LEHRGELD betrachten und in Zukunft noch vorsichtiger sein...


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*



Tilo schrieb:


> Inwiefern das dann mit einem Widerspruch und Rückbuchung funktionieren würde - keine Ahnung. Ich glaube, es käme auf einen Versuch an.


Ruf das Kreditkartenunternehmen  an und sprich mit denen, in meinem Fall waren sie kulant.
Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Tilo (16 August 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*

Jepp, genau das werd ich am Montag tun. Jetzt is ja nur der AB da...und mit denen red ich so ungern...


----------



## Tilo (7 September 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*

Habe mittlerweile mit meiner Bank Kontakt aufgenommen und kann freudestahlend folgendes berichten:



			
				einem Schreiben meiner Bank schrieb:
			
		

> ...vorbehaltlich einer Prüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit der Abbuchung durch unsere Rechtsabteilung rücküberweisen* wir Ihnen das Geld auf Ihr Kreditkartenabrechnungskonto...



*Was für ein Wort. Steht das überhaupt im Duden?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dri Emetrix*

Kurze Info von mir:

Hatte heute auch eine Kreditkarten-Abrechnung, in der eine Firma "DRI EMETRIX.COM, EM-ORDER.COM" aufgelistet war.
Meine Nachrecherche in meinem E-Mail-Archiv zeigte, dass ich das Programm "Magic DVD Copier" gekauft habe und diese Firma den Betrag über die o. g. Firma von der Kreditkarte einzieht.
Also hatte alles seine Richtigkeit! 

Nur so zur Info, falls es andere User gibt, die mit der o. g. Firma in ihrem Kreditkarten-Beleg nichts anfangen können.


----------

